# Leopard Gecko Questions



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey all! I am currently looking to get a leopard gecko and I am a first time reptile owner. I am doing a TON of research and I just had a few questions about topics that I have seen different opinions on.
1. What is the best substrate to use? I have read sand is bad due to the possibility of ingestion and clogging up the gecko's system, so what is the preferred one to use?
2. Which is better to heat the enclosure, an under tank pad, or a light? I have read articles endorsing both so I wanted an opinion on which is better from a gecko owner.
3. What type of moss is good to use in their shed box? Is there a specific type that makes them happier, or is any type of moss just fine?
4. What type of supplements do these animals need? I read that they need a calcium supplement, but also read a largely varied opinion on when, how, and which calcium supplement to give the gecko. I would just like clarification on this as well.

Thank you all so much for your time. I want to give my future gecko as good as a home as a can, and any input is greatly appreciated  Also, feel free to include any helpful tips on gecko care, or geckos in general that you might think I would find helpful  Thanks again!


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

1. What is the best substrate to use? I have read sand is bad due to the possibility of ingestion and clogging up the gecko's system, so what is the preferred one to use? Outdoor carpet, stone tiles, ceramic tiles.
2. Which is better to heat the enclosure, an under tank pad, or a light? I have read articles endorsing both so I wanted an opinion on which is better from a gecko owner. Heat pats should ONLY be used in conjunction with a proper thermostat (most cost more then $100) Never ever use a heating rock. Use heat lamps.
3. What type of moss is good to use in their shed box? Is there a specific type that makes them happier, or is any type of moss just fine? The stuff at the pet store is fine. Be careful you don't use something toxic. Peat moss works well, change frequently to avoid mildew buildup.
4. What type of supplements do these animals need? I read that they need a calcium supplement, but also read a largely varied opinion on when, how, and which calcium supplement to give the gecko. I would just like clarification on this as well. Please ensure that during the day, with your heat bulb, you ALSO have a UVB bulb, preferably a tube light, but spiral CFL bulbs will suffice. Ensure these rays can reach your reptile from where they would be basking. TO many people put the heat bulb on one side, and the UBV on the other which defeats the entire purpose of mimicking the sun. As per Calcium supplements, everyone will tell you something different. Guaranteed! Even between 2 herp vets you can get different answers. I would read the first reply to this topic. http://www.geckosunlimited.com/community/n00b-central/47926-calcium-powder-d3.html


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for your answers! i will check out the link


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

FireKidomaru said:


> Hey all! I am currently looking to get a leopard gecko and I am a first time reptile owner. I am doing a TON of research and I just had a few questions about topics that I have seen different opinions on.
> 1. What is the best substrate to use? I have read sand is bad due to the possibility of ingestion and clogging up the gecko's system, so what is the preferred one to use?
> 2. Which is better to heat the enclosure, an under tank pad, or a light? I have read articles endorsing both so I wanted an opinion on which is better from a gecko owner.
> 3. What type of moss is good to use in their shed box? Is there a specific type that makes them happier, or is any type of moss just fine?
> ...


1. No substrate! The best "substrate" is tile or paper/paper towel liner. Anything else can cause impaction. And tile is easy to clean/have cut at local home improvement store, + looks great.
2. Under tank heater, belly heat is best for digestion and light can be harsh on eyes. My geckos love to splat out on the tile above the UTH  It's soooo cute.
3. I hear spagnum moss or damp paper towels works, I use damp paper towels.
4. You can use the Repashy power on every single feeding and not need any other supplement from what I can tell. My geckos reject this, so it's Calcium + D daily and a multivitamin weekly. Some owners leave a "capful" of calcium (no D) in the tank for their gecko to lick up at-will to prevent deficiencies, and some say this causes overdose. So it's up to you really  If you feed Repashy Grub Pie (http://www.store.repashy.com/by-product-name-en/grub-pie-reptile-en/) you should not need a supplement.

I also highly reccomend this care sheet: http://lizardbeans.tumblr.com/post/109818693654/leopard-gecko-care

My note: it is next to impossible for me to obtain feeders that all three geckos will eat; the bugs also tend to fry in the mail. I've tried almost every feeder available - the only ones I haven't tried are illegal to ship to Florida - and after spending way too much money on feeders, I now feed a combinations of gut-loaded and dusted mealworms (I raise and breed them at home) and Grub Pie, heavier on the Grub Pie. (I even tried real fly larvae, they arrived dead :sad

Hope some of this helps!

edit: adding a few notes since I am moving this to this thread 

UVB bulb is not advised to leopard geckos, which are nocturnal. The vitamin D + calcium will work on their own without UVB.
Thermostat that works excellently with UTH, $30: http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-11939-T...d=1440734083&sr=8-2&keywords=zilla+thermostat
My favorite thermometer to make sure that the thermostat is accurate: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Repti...440734175&sr=8-6&keywords=reptile+thermometer

So yeah, you can see, rarely does anyone agree on husbandry haha.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm excited for you! I just got 2 leopard geckos a couple weeks ago. So, i'm not an expert, but I read a lot prior to getting them. 

If you are on facebook, there are a couple good groups there. Just search leopard gecko/s.

1. My set up is painted and sealed foam. You can do really cool builds. If you want to see mine you can check out the last couple pages of my journal (in my signature). Tile is good too. I don't like the look of paper towels, but that is easy to clean.

2. Everything i've read says under tank heat is best. They need belly heat to digest. Something on the glass, tile or vinyl, is recommended. They say not paper towels, but I know people do it. You'll want a thermostat to to keep it from getting too hot. Initially I got a Rheastat (cheaper). Don't waste your money, it was impossible to get the temp regulated. Just get a thermostat with a temperature probe. i got my mat and thermostat on Amazon. They are significantly cheaper than at Petsmart.

3. I use moist ecoearth (coconut husk) in a tupperware type container with a lid and two entrances cut in it. They've both shed without problems. I wet it twice a week. The moist hide is between the warm and cool sides of the tank.

4. Ca. I'm still learning about this. I keep a little container (pop bottle lid) in their enclosure. I dust their bugs occasionally. I use exoterra brand that i already had for my frogs. I will probably switch to Rephashy eventually, I'm still researching it. I also have a uvb light bulb for vit D (this is not necessary from what I've read, but some studies show a benefit in leopard geckos.)

I feed Dubia roaches. I'm trying to get a breeding colony going. They are very nutritious. I personally find them less gross than mealworms.

Best wishes!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all for all your input! I really appreciate it


----------

